# Alhaurin de la Torre area ?



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone live or have any experience of the Alhaurin area either Grande or Torre, there are some lovely places for sale, is it the "too good to be true", or because the prison is there ?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Kchq said:


> Does anyone live or have any experience of the Alhaurin area either Grande or Torre, there are some lovely places for sale, is it the "too good to be true", or because the prison is there ?


I have lived in the countryside near Alhaurin De La Torre for 16 years. It has been a great place to live - quiet but only 15 minutes from the coast, Malaga or the airport (which I use a lot).
The prison makes no difference, in fact it was a good while after we moved before I realised it was there.


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks El Romerol, that's nice to hear, we're now back home in Scotland after our 3week recci, we only found Torre on our 2nd last day, I was so taken aback by the gorgeous tree lined main road and the lovely water features throughout the town, will definitely make a point of visiting it for longer the next time were over, is there anywhere nice to stay that you would recommend ? 
Wishing we were still in Spain, howling wind and rain here this morning and 3degrees -:-(


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

DLT beats AEG all ends up. Fantastic, non corrupt, local authority and a much better class of resident. I live in neither but speak as a 15 year resident in the Guadalhorce Valley who uses both regularly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I lived in AdlT ! Its a great town and in a village just outside (I suspect the same village as El Romeral - its in the name lol). In fact I was in spain during the week and went to visit friends there - its seen as quite an affluent town due to its proximity to the airport. Its clean and well looked after and not too many expats - I find El Grande rather scruffy by comparison and has suffered in the recession as many of its expats left. 

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Kchq said:


> Thanks El Romerol, that's nice to hear, we're now back home in Scotland after our 3week recci, we only found Torre on our 2nd last day, I was so taken aback by the gorgeous tree lined main road and the lovely water features throughout the town, will definitely make a point of visiting it for longer the next time were over, is there anywhere nice to stay that you would recommend ?
> Wishing we were still in Spain, howling wind and rain here this morning and 3degrees -:-(


As a fellow member of the Alhaurin De La Torre appreciation society, I can't argue with anything Soul Boy or Jojo said .

Jojo, yes it is the same village as you know. Our daughters were in the same primary school class for a while.

Kchq, as the town is not really used by tourists, there is really only one hotel in the area. A better solution may be to rent something? There is a lady called Carmen who Jojo knows better than I. She works in a local estate agent and may have leads to some rental properties. I know Jojo has her contact details.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el romeral said:


> As a fellow member of the Alhaurin De La Torre appreciation society, I can't argue with anything Soul Boy or Jojo said .
> 
> Jojo, yes it is the same village as you know. Our daughters were in the same primary school class for a while.
> 
> Kchq, as the town is not really used by tourists, there is really only one hotel in the area. A better solution may be to rent something? There is a lady called Carmen who Jojo knows better than I. She works in a local estate agent and may have leads to some rental properties. I know Jojo has her contact details.



Yep, Carmen is a friend of mine if you want her details!............. Oh, Torrealqueria school - I didnt know that our daughters were there at the same time. I have to say, mine didnt like it - but then she was/is an awkward little madam lol


Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yep, Carmen is a friend of mine if you want her details!............. Oh, Torrealqueria school - I didnt know that our daughters were there at the same time. I have to say, mine didnt like it - but then she was/is an awkward little madam lol
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



Poor Ruby…………………...


----------

